# Lack Of Snow Here In New England



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

okay, before we get the white stuff...err IF we get the white stuff here is something to warm up your throwing arm! Don't hit Santa!

Snowball fight!

have Fun!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What in the name of Sam Hill


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

That was way to Cool!!!!!!!
















willie


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

It only took ten times to get the certificate. That's a cool game.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Beerman said:


> It only took ten times to get the certificate. That's a cool game.


 Yup just got mine! I am SO Proud!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We don't have any snow here either. Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah yesterday we got to 84 ....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I can see now why you like that game so much Eric.
That one elf sure looks a lot like Wolfie!









Great fun!
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I can see now why you like that game so much Eric.
> That one elf sure looks a lot like Wolfie!
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, sure is a cutie!









btw, this would NOT be a fair fight. 
I never could win snowball fights. 
They always said I "throw like a girl".

HEY! WAIT A MINUTE!!!
I AM A GIRL!!!!







(shhhhh







don't tell Eric!!!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that was fun
Without getting cold or wet









Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Yeah yesterday we got to 84 ....


Don't start Ghosty its to early for those comments









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks! That was fun....my son loved it too









**update** It must have taken me 25 tries to finally get my certificate. I now have a real feeling of accomplishment...sad huh??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I can see now why you like that game so much Eric.
> That one elf sure looks a lot like Wolfie!
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, sure is a cutie!









btw, this would NOT be a fair fight. 
I never could win snowball fights. 
They always said I "throw like a girl".

HEY! WAIT A MINUTE!!!
I AM A GIRL!!!!







(shhhhh







don't tell Eric!!!)
[/quote]






















Okay This is headed down a slippery slope now! Watchit chickster!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That was a good time...thanks for the link.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*I DID IT!!!!**

I am an O-F-F-I-C-I-A-L . . . . E-L-F!!!

Certified and everything!!!!*

Look out, Eric!!!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah....Okay.... Guess the lack of snow in the great white north is gettin to me. I really sucked at that!

Thanks Wolfie!

Wayne


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

luv2rv said:


> Yeah....Okay.... Guess the lack of snow in the great white north is gettin to me. I really sucked at that!
> 
> Thanks Wolfie!
> 
> Wayne


Hey Wayne......that one's Eric's fault !!!!

(I'll bet he's somehow responsible for the lack of snow, too)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> that one's Eric's fault !!!!
> 
> (I'll bet he's somehow responsible for the lack of snow, too)


You gonna let Wolfie talk about you that way, Eric?









Happy Trails,
Doug

BTW, we are a little light on snow around here as well...ERIC!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> that one's Eric's fault !!!!
> 
> (I'll bet he's somehow responsible for the lack of snow, too)


You gonna let Wolfie talk about you that way, Eric?









Happy Trails,
Doug

BTW, we are a little light on snow around here as well...ERIC!
[/quote]

Ehhh I consider the source. We'll get dumped on soon enough.

Hey that conduit job on the Transformer how'd that go?


----------

